# Best Way to Cook Chicken for 10 Month Old Baby



## monkey-lamb (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I am ready to introduce my 10 month old to chicken. What is the best way to cook it so that it is soft and moist enough for her? I am planning to give her smaller pieces that she can feed to herself.


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I've been giving my DD chicken for a few months now. I've given it to her steamed or roasted without much trouble. Just bits off whatever I've been eating. She's less than a week away from her 1st birthday.


----------



## bella_stranger (Nov 2, 2006)

mcnuggets! my 7 month old loves them! ... perfect shape and size for her small hands.








just kidding! I would probably blended it with a little foodprocessor and some chicken/bone broth. in the waaay old school, a mother would probably chew it first then give it to her baby, so this would probably replicate it best.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

If you simmer it in some stock or water, covered, it'll be juicy and tender. Simmer it a long time, and it'll practically fall into pieces when you fork it. My kids loved pot-roasted chicken as babies. Well, they still do, really, but you know what I mean!


----------



## hennaLisa (Jan 22, 2009)

My son loves chicken cooked in coconut milk or yogurt. He also likes it with applesauce pretty well.


----------



## hennaLisa (Jan 22, 2009)

And with avocado... I would puree it the first few times, but then you can just soft cook it and cut into small pieces.


----------



## monkey-lamb (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I simmered it for an hour or so last night and shredded it with a fork. She doesn't like puree, so I will give her a few tiny shreds today at lunch. My husband is really worried about her choking, but she eats way bigger chunks of other foods. I even thought about soaking the cooked chicken in a little breast milk to make sure it is nice and moist.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

If your butcher or grocery store has ground chicken, that's perfect! I usually give dd ground turkey, just cooked up in a pan. It crumbles easily. She loves it.


----------

